# Help.... asap!! map sensor



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

cruzeSRB said:


> I installed a hho kit on my *1,6 *cruzr and now need to find the map sensor on my engine. Anyone have a clue where its located??? its a *1,6* gasoline engine.
> thnx


...does your *1.6L *engine have a _turbocharger?_


----------



## cruzeSRB (Mar 11, 2012)

Not a turbo... i spent half of the day looking for the m.a.p sensor but with no luck


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...if your *1.6L* engine is "similar" to the *1.8L *engine, take a look at item #519, the MAP sensor on a 1.8L engine, in this illustration:

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1004081P00-010.JPG


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

Can I ask how much your mileage improved since installing the kit? I have a nice drycell kit for my old work car I've been planning to install soon.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

If you value the long term longevity of your engine, do not do it. Take off the HHO. Do not trick your ECU/ECM into running a too lean state.

How does a HHO generator work on vehicles

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100724094013AAPwRKf

I could be wrong, just research it more.

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Water-fuelled_car
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Hydrogen_fuel_enhancement
Oxyhydrogen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ErickysGSX said:


> Can I ask how much your mileage improved since installing the kit? I have a nice drycell kit for my old work car I've been planning to install soon.



something I found about HHOs but I don't know. 
How does a HHO generator work on vehicles


----------



## cruzeSRB (Mar 11, 2012)

First of all the HHO systems works!!! And second it does not damage a car engine when used with a normal production of HHO per hour. How much you save on gas depends on your cars engine and how many amps your hho uses. I just received a chip that connects to my OBD II port and tells the car to use less gas and compensate with HHO Volo FS2-HHO Edition . Basically when the cars O2 sensors sense that the exhaust mixture is not correct it adds more gas to correct the mixture,making it impossible to save on gas. Thanks *70AARCUDA * for the help !!!


----------



## '12Eco (Feb 28, 2012)

Intrested in your results Please post Ive never ever heard of this working.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

#2 is the MAP sensor


----------



## cruzeSRB (Mar 11, 2012)

'12Eco said:


> Intrested in your results Please post Ive never ever heard of this working.


Im trying to upload some pictures so that everyone can see how the HHO kit is installed in the car,but im not having much luck Im gonna give it a try later today, and post some results. I


----------



## jacksbargainbin (Mar 26, 2012)

Which HHO kit did you buy? I just bought a chevy cruze eco and want to put one on it so keep me posted.

Jack


----------



## Mdukes1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any actual picture where it's located? (The map sensor) I see two sensors on the back side of the motor. 1 blue and 1 black right next to eachother. I have a 2011 lt


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribed for S&G


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Water induction is ok, if done properly. Sprays a small mist of distilled water into the egr intake. Increases octane dramatically and cools operating temperature and improves fuel economy.


----------

